# Unusual foods that you love



## AT5760 (Sep 16, 2019)

I've had a SERIOUS pickled bologna craving lately. I don't want to pay the massive shipping cost, but I'll probably break down and get a jar soon because I can't help myself. 

Anyway, it got me thinking - what are some "unusual" foods that you love? Pickled bologna is near the top of the list for me. Whenever I mention it, my wife gives me an odd look. She's a fellow Midwesterner, but apparently this variety of tube meat is particular to where I grew up. My east coast friends don't understand what I'm talking about, and act disgusted when I explain it. 

What's yours? Is it a regional food? Something a family member cooked? Is it something you grew up with and have a hard time finding now? Do friends and family share your enthusiasm for it?


----------



## erickso1 (Sep 16, 2019)

You’ve got me there. I went to college in Iowa, wife is from KCMO, and I know lots of people and have had lots of food from the Midwest. But I’ve never run across pickled bologna. Where exactly does this come from? I’d love to try it.


----------



## AT5760 (Sep 16, 2019)

I went to college in Iowa too!

The only brand I’ve ever had is Koegel’s, which is a meat company out of Flint, Michigan. I grew up an hour or so from there.


----------



## bahamaroot (Sep 16, 2019)

.


----------



## McMan (Sep 16, 2019)

Coffee milk


----------



## Nemo (Sep 16, 2019)

Vegemite on toast with butter.

National dish of Australia.


----------



## rob (Sep 17, 2019)

Nemo said:


> Vegemite on toast with butter.
> 
> National dish of Australia.



Yum!


----------



## friz (Sep 17, 2019)

Nemo said:


> Vegemite on toast with butter.
> 
> National dish of Australia.


Bloody oath mate !!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 22, 2019)

Pork and bitter melon.


----------



## childermass (Sep 27, 2019)

Sandwiches with cream cheese, raspberry jam, salami and pickled cucumbers.

Also a little strange but pretty common in some regions of Austria is vanilla ice cream with pumpkin seed oil.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 27, 2019)

Blood pudding with lingon berries.


----------



## Ryndunk (Sep 27, 2019)

childermass said:


> Sandwiches with cream cheese, raspberry jam, salami and pickled cucumbers.
> 
> Also a little strange but pretty common in some regions of Austria is vanilla ice cream with pumpkin seed oil.


I've had olive oil on vanilla ice cream. It's Pretty good.


----------



## Kristoffer (Sep 27, 2019)

Thoughts of having calf’s liver for dinner makes my mouth water.


----------



## childermass (Sep 27, 2019)

Ryndunk said:


> I've had olive oil on vanilla ice cream. It's Pretty good.



I think I will have to try that.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 27, 2019)

Vanilla ice cream made with garlic in it.


----------



## minibatataman (Sep 27, 2019)

Kristoffer Tyvik said:


> Thoughts of having calf’s liver for dinner makes my mouth water.


Was about to say just that. Hell, back home, people love it straight up completely raw.


----------



## McMan (Sep 27, 2019)

childermass said:


> Sandwiches with cream cheese, raspberry jam, salami and pickled cucumbers.


Is this common?


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 27, 2019)

Nemo said:


> Vegemite on toast with butter.
> 
> National dish of Australia.


Gross! Tried it once when I arrived here and have avoided it ever since. Someone recently suggested you need to have your mother eat this crap while in you're still in the womb to find it remotely food-like.

If this is Australia's dish, I'd avoid visiting the country. Oops! I live here.


----------



## OnionSlicer (Sep 27, 2019)

Beef tongue and heart; not sure if that counts as unusual or just very unpopular though.


----------



## Paraffin (Sep 28, 2019)

My wife likes peanut butter and dill pickle sandwiches. She was raised in the USA Midwest so maybe that's a thing there, I've never heard of that. 

Something I've eaten and loved in the past but is not easily available and really shouldn't be available, is raw sea turtle eggs. The local custom was to slice off the top of the leathery shell, add a few drops of Tabasco or other hot sauce, and squirt the whole thing into your mouth. Delicious, and nothing at all like a bird egg. Not an appropriate food in the modern era and in places where they're protected, but this was a long time ago.


----------



## childermass (Sep 28, 2019)

McMan said:


> Is this common?



No not really, I generally like the combination of cheese and jam and the rest just happened.


----------



## Michi (Sep 28, 2019)

Before it became illegal to eat turtle, I ate it a few times a year, mostly as soup. I also ate whale once, in Norway. I had it both raw, as sashimi, and cooked, as a steak. I have to say that it was some of the best meat I've ever tasted. I will not eat it again, just like I will not eat turtle again. But both are quite unusual and very, very nice.


----------



## minibatataman (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh also, peanut butter, sambal, and store bought fried onions bits. My favorite sandwich when I'm high (it's legal here if that matters)


----------



## erickso1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Paraffin said:


> My wife likes peanut butter and dill pickle sandwiches. She was raised in the USA Midwest so maybe that's a thing there, I've never heard of that.
> 
> Something I've eaten and loved in the past but is not easily available and really shouldn't be available, is raw sea turtle eggs. The local custom was to slice off the top of the leathery shell, add a few drops of Tabasco or other hot sauce, and squirt the whole thing into your mouth. Delicious, and nothing at all like a bird egg. Not an appropriate food in the modern era and in places where they're protected, but this was a long time ago.



I had a friend introduce me to peanut butter and dill pickle sandwiches back in middle school (se washington). I liked them then, and my kids like them now.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 28, 2019)

My dad used to make peanut butter, mayonnaise, green onion and parmesan cheese sandwiches, sometimes he would add alfalfa sprouts too... Odd coming from him, he was a "meat and potatoes" guy.


----------



## Michi (Sep 28, 2019)

If peanut butter is just that (peanut butter), it actually makes for a fairly neutral spread. It's only when there is tons of sugar and/or salt in it that it starts to clash with other toppings.


----------



## panda (Sep 28, 2019)

corndogs


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 29, 2019)

He used JUST peanut butter, not doctored up stuff. The kind that tears the bread if you don't let it get to room temperature after being in the refrigerator.


----------



## mille162 (Oct 1, 2019)

Michi said:


> Before it became illegal to eat turtle, I ate it a few times a year, mostly as soup. I also ate whale once, in Norway. I had it both raw, as sashimi, and cooked, as a steak. I have to say that it was some of the best meat I've ever tasted. I will not eat it again, just like I will not eat turtle again. But both are quite unusual and very, very nice.



Isn’t turtle stew the national dish of the Cayman Islands? I remember visiting the Cayman Turtle Centre, hearing how they raise and then release them into the wild, when they’re then caught down current and served all across the island


----------



## Michi (Oct 2, 2019)

mille162 said:


> Isn’t turtle stew the national dish of the Cayman Islands?


I don’t know. The last time I ate turtle was in 2003 in the Bahamas where (at least back then) it was legal.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 3, 2019)

Dill pickles & peanut butter sounds good. 

Sunday picked up kiawi coals grilled huli huli chicken with fresh made maki sushi roll at the temple.

Yesterday made a sandwich with left over breast. Dave's bread toasted Vine ripe tomato, lettuce, avocado, Dill pickle mustard mayo.

If you ever go to Hawaii huli huli is a must. If it is not overcooked is awesome. You can find recipe on line or if interested I will give you mine.


----------



## panda (Oct 3, 2019)

What's your Huli recipe Keith!!??


----------



## RDalman (Oct 4, 2019)

Daughters favourite is the blood pudding with lingon. I like böcklingpastej, smoked herring paste.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 4, 2019)

This is for two birds. Four pieces, split each chix. down middle of spine with a cleaver or heavy knife.

1 cup pineapple juice
half cup soy sauce
half cup brown sugar
third cup catchup
quarter cup sherry 
fresh ginger and garlic I chop up both like lots of ginger.

In bowl wisk until sugar mixed. Save a cup for marinade when grilling.

Birds in a couple gallon size plastic bags with mix. Massage the bag some seal it good push out extra air. Put in refrig. over night.

When grilling like to mix in kiawe wood pieces with the kiawe coals. Kaiwe is Hawaiian mesquite. So in your case get mesquite coals. When grilling baste with saved mix & squeeze some fresh lemon juice on it.

Huli means turn in Hawaiian. They put the split birds between two grill racks with handles. Two men turn the rack over Huli Huli. Smoky goodness.

Aloha Keith


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 4, 2019)

@Keith Sinclair Wow, that sounds nice! Must try it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## osakajoe (Oct 4, 2019)

Raw chicken breast sashimi 
Raw horse meat sashimi
Two of my favorite things to eat. 

goose barnacles are delicious with nihonshu when in season.

And one thing I’ve gotten use to eating because Japanese love it are cod and blowfish milt (fancy way of saying sperm). I suggest tempura style if you’ve never had before. Then try the other styles


----------



## changy915 (Oct 4, 2019)

Braised donkey and donkey dumplings.

Beef arteries are great in hotpot.


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 5, 2019)

Pu$$y is my favorite food.

It is a food right? Has my girlfriend been lying to me all these years?


----------



## changy915 (Oct 5, 2019)

Chef Doom said:


> Pu$$y is my favorite food.
> 
> It is a food right? Has my girlfriend been lying to me all these years?


Dry aged?


----------



## Stx00lax (Oct 5, 2019)

Pickled eggs. Canned corned beef hash.


----------



## Michi (Oct 6, 2019)

Sour calf’s lung with head dumpling.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 6, 2019)

Michi said:


> Sour calf’s lung with head dumpling.


Recipe please.

I'm not sure I want to eat it but I am fascinated.


----------



## Lars (Oct 6, 2019)

Love me some head cheese.


----------



## Stx00lax (Oct 6, 2019)

Lars said:


> Love me some head cheese.


Oh yeah. Head cheese can be really good


----------



## Chef Doom (Oct 6, 2019)

changy915 said:


> Dry aged?


I is hard getting anything dry aged longer than 48 hours.

There seems to be no limit to wet aging apparently.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 7, 2019)

Gésier de polet!


----------



## lowercasebill (Oct 7, 2019)

Lars said:


> Love me some head cheese.


Souse!


----------



## Michi (Oct 7, 2019)

Nemo said:


> Recipe please.
> 
> I'm not sure I want to eat it but I am fascinated.


I’m traveling at the moment. Will dig up a recipe in a few days, once I’m back.


----------



## YumYumSauce (Oct 7, 2019)

I dont find it unusual but I love me some natto, and bittermelon with eggs. Oh, and buche, seso, cabeza, ect tacos. I made quesidillas with japanese curry and mozzerela once when I was drunk and that was pretty tasty.


----------



## Michi (Oct 7, 2019)

I tried pickled bitter melon for the first time at a Yum Cha place yesterday. Nice. Not too bitter, with a sweet and sour twang, and crisp texture. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## mille162 (Oct 8, 2019)

osakajoe said:


> Raw horse meat sashimi



Raw horse sashimi I LOVE! Little bit of fresh grated ginger, squeeze of lime, maybe a bit of a garlicly soy dipping sauce. Had it daily in Tokyo. I hear it’s legal to serve in the US, just not legal to sell (so, must be compliments of chef when sent out). I keep looking for a source here in NE USA


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 8, 2019)

Bitter melon is healthy. Certain cultures eat it all the time. It is an acquired taste I really like it.


----------



## Gorrion (Oct 10, 2019)

*In the Antarctic I used to like sautéed penguin breasts and stuffed seal heart but can't seem to get 'em in UK. Now I've rather taken a fancy to squeezing Marmite on to vanilla ice cream to make a sort of ripple. Don't knock it 'till you've tried it. Dunno about Vegemite but Marmite's the tops for me. I have it on my breakfast porridge too, with a squeeze of hot chili paste.*


----------



## changy915 (Oct 10, 2019)

Gorrion said:


> *In the Antarctic I used to like sautéed penguin breasts and stuffed seal heart but can't seem to get 'em in UK. Now I've rather taken a fancy to squeezing Marmite on to vanilla ice cream to make a sort of ripple. Don't knock it 'till you've tried it. Dunno about Vegemite but Marmite's the tops for me. I have it on my breakfast porridge too, with a squeeze of hot chili paste.*


Any difference between emperor and chinstrap?


----------



## Gorrion (Oct 10, 2019)

Never tried Emps. Mainly Adelies. Some Chinstraps, but less common further south. Seals were Weddels. Big hearts stuffed with Paxo stuffing and baked for a few hours. Makes me hungry just thinking about it. Penguin eggs are good too. Bit strong flavoured and the white never sets. Stays a clear jelly so you can see the yolk from the outside. Best for cooking but OK fried.


----------



## podzap (Oct 10, 2019)

Pickled pigs feet, grilled Nile crocodile, sauteed reindeer with lingonberries, rocoto chili peppers, etc.


----------



## AT5760 (Oct 10, 2019)

I had reindeer with lingonberries once in Vienna. It was delicious!!


----------



## Brian Weekley (Oct 10, 2019)

Head cheese and kimchi .... yum!


----------



## rob (Oct 11, 2019)

Cold sausage (last nights leftovers) on toast with hot english mustard.


----------



## Michi (Oct 14, 2019)

Nemo said:


> Recipe please.
> 
> I'm not sure I want to eat it but I am fascinated.


Separate thread for the recipe: Sour lung with bread dumplings


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 14, 2019)

Made a batch of Huli Huli Chix. yesterday on my Weber grill. I didn't mention S&P above thread it's a given. I S&P rub on raw chix. Have been using Marie Sharps Smoked Habanero sauce quite a bit in soup, curry etc. This is first time added it to Huli Marinade. I got some Kiawe branches all over the ground cut with long handle clippers & small Japan saw threw them in a plastic bin back of my car. 

Had a good fire pit with Kiawe coals & branch pieces the bird came out great the Marie Sharps kicked it up a notch.


----------



## Brandon Wicks (Nov 17, 2019)

Fermented geoduck entrails with cucumber and really good sake. 
I grew up eating pickled pigs feet and scrambled eggs too. Not to mention pump cheese nachos!


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 18, 2019)

Brandon Wicks said:


> Fermented geoduck entrails with cucumber and really good sake.
> I grew up eating pickled pigs feet and scrambled eggs too. Not to mention pump cheese nachos!



Pump cheese!


----------



## madelinez (Nov 18, 2019)

Not sure if it counts, but finely minced pickled jalapenos in every type of salad I make. It confuses people when they start eating and pick up the tangy spiciness. For me it's a must have, like salt on steak.


----------

